# Daylight Savings Time Sucks



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Just in case you didn't notice.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Must agree


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

I second that.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh sooo tired


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

The mornings totally suck,! however more daylight means more fishing!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Get over it. How early do you get up to go hunting or fishing? An hour? Two? More? As someone whose job made me change "time zones" every day I'll offer this: When the clock says 10 p.m., go to bed. When it says 6 a.m., get up. The problem most people have is that they spend two weeks saying: "It's really an hour later than the clock says".


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I like it !!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Move to Arizona. My brother's girlfriend is moving here from Arizona and this was her first time change. She didn't like it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Arizona should change their clocks back an hour in the spring and back to standard time in the fall. They don't want another hour of HOT, MISERABLE, sunlight after work. They like to have more free time in the morning to do outdoor stuff before noon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It has always amazed me at how much people that work and play in the outdoors complain about either daylight savings time or standard time or both. 

The way that I look at it is that there is X amount of daylight during the day, weather it is summer, spring, fall, or winter and there is no way that you are going to change it. The idea about daylight savings time saves energy is long past and there is no reason for it that makes any sense. 

I just wished that they would stick with one or the other and quit switching it around.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If you can set your own schedule it doesn't matter, or make a difference. But if you have a boss then it does matter. If you get to work an hour earlier in the morning, and get off from work an hour earlier, then you have an extra hour of daylight to play. Ask any 8 year old whether they like that extra hour of light after school.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I, for one, LOVE it. It is really nice to have the extra hour of daylight after work to get chores done outside, or to play on the weekends. Its worth sacrificing one hour of sleep once a year for it. Besides, you get that hour back in the fall anyway.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I also love daylight savings and I wish we never switched away from it. I like to have some sunlight after work to get things done. I absolutely hate the change in the fall because after that change I have no time to slip the dogs out for a run through some fields after work.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I work till 6 pretty much everyday. So it like Chaser and BirdDogger say, it gives me more time to get things done/and or, extra play time part of the year. Mow the lawn, hit the mountain to scout, etc. I start the day @7:30 am. So can't do it before work.


----------

